# Vielleicht oder nicht, war: Abmahnung U+C Regensburg



## Nutzlosbranche (19 August 2012)

Ich war auf einer Seite, da verlangt ein Anwalt einen Festpreis von 199 Euro.


----------



## Dickerhals (19 August 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Ich war auf einer Seite, da verlangt ein Anwalt einen Festpreis von 199 Euro.


 
Der Festpreis gilt nur für Händler, die über Ebay ihre Waren verkaufen! Steht unten drunter!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (19 August 2012)

Vielleicht macht er es auch für andere zu dem Preis.


----------



## Dickerhals (19 August 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Vielleicht macht er es auch für andere zu dem Preis.


 
Vielleicht, aber ich erlese daraus, die Umänderung der Schreibens und die Zahlung trotzdem, aber nicht so schnell und die Unterschrift nach Änderung! Eventuell 50:50! In Deutschland läuft meistens alles 50:50 raus. Ich habe das bei uns noch nie anders erlebt, aber ich habe keinen Bock drauf. Wenn fast alle Abmahnungen Inhaltlich nicht als Mittbewerber gesehen werden können, dann verstehe ich die Position der Anwälte oft auch nicht!
Aber unser Herr Drescher arbeitet ja fleißig im Backround daran, dass sich eine Wettbewerbssituation ergibt! So ein kleines mieses.....Knäbchen!Bitte sofort schreien, falls der Shop wieder an das Netz gehen sollte!
Ich habe den Shop seit 1999 und da waren die Zeiten noch in Ordnung, dass sage ich Euch!Was jetzt hier ständig passiert, das macht echt keinen Spaß mehr!


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (23 August 2012)

dvill schrieb:


> Eine Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Aufführung auf der Kleinkunstbühne:
> 
> http://www.computerbetrug.de/2012/0...nhaft-abmahnungen-durch-urmann-collegen-6759/


Und jetzt noch die Fehler raus und gut ist.


----------



## nönönö (24 August 2012)

Da stehen übrigens Klarnamen drin  Und bei RA Schupp sind inzwischen um 140 AZ gelistet...


----------



## BenTigger (24 August 2012)

nönönö schrieb:


> Da stehen übrigens Klarnamen drin


 
Es kommt auch darauf an, WER die Namen veröffentlicht. Hier ist es ein den Admins bekannter Journalist einer großen deutschen Zeitung und er steht bei Beschwerden selbst dahinter. Nur wenn hier von unbekannten Usern, und das sind 99,99% der User hier, Namen veröffentlichen, die nicht genannt werden dürfen, dann stehen die Admins dafür grade und nicht der User. Von denen haben die Admins keine Ladungsfähige Anschrift, damit Klagen weitergereicht werden können. Daher ist es eben unerwünscht, dass überhaupt Namen genannt werden.
Aber es steht jedem User frei, seine Ladungsfähige Anschrift bei den Admins zu hinterlegen, mit der Freigabe, diese dann bei Anfrage weiterzugeben. Dann darf auch dieser User alle Namen nennen, weil er dann zu seinen Texten die Verantwortung trägt.
NA??? Wer macht den Anfang??

Also unterlasst solche Sticheleien. Nicht ihr müsst die ganzen Rechtsanwaltsschreiben beantworten...


----------



## Hippo (24 August 2012)

mir ist grad ...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (24 August 2012)

Hm ...

auch die Ladungsfähige Anschrift des Beitragsschreibers schützt den Forenbetreiber nicht vor der Haftung für die veröffentlichten Beiträge. Daher sollte man ohne Not keine vollständigen Namen nennen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## BenTigger (24 August 2012)

Nebelwolf schrieb:


> Hm ...
> 
> auch die Ladungsfähige Anschrift des Beitragsschreibers schützt den Forenbetreiber nicht vor der Haftung für die veröffentlichten Beiträge.
> Nebelwolf


Zumindest aber erst nach Kenntniss.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (25 August 2012)

Der D. sollte mal Geld in seinen Hof investieren. Der sieht ja aus.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (25 August 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Der D. sollte mal Geld in seinen Hof investieren. Der sieht ja aus.


 
Ich nehme mal stark an, dass D. demnächst in eigene Abmahnkosten investieren muss. Dann steht noch die Urheberrechtsverletzung gegenüber dem Otto-Versand aus und schließlich müssen all die Rechtsberatungskosten der Abgemahnten bezahlt werden. Da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig, dass D. in die Hofverschönerung investieren könnte. Das könnte nämlich ganz schnell in die Miesen rüberkippen und dann wird D. mal wieder insolvent sein.


----------



## Reducal (25 August 2012)

Nutzlosbranche schrieb:


> Der D. sollte mal Geld in seinen Hof investieren. Der sieht ja aus.


Wäre doch Sache des Vermieters, oder? Glaube kaum, dass das Anwesen dem Zugeroastn gehört.


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (25 August 2012)

Hast Recht, das "zugroaste" Mainzelmännchen hat nur die untere Etage und die Doppelgarage auf der anderen Seite angemietet. Die Wohnung darüber ist ausschließlich über das Hauptgebäude zugänglich. Allerdings hat er kürzlich erst das Vordach über dem Eingang vom Vermieter spendiert bekommen. Seine Fans sollen wohl bei Autogrammstunden nicht im Regen stehen. Habe mir flüstern lassen, dass auch die Dorfjugend in seine Fangemeinschaft eingebunden ist und ihm hin und wieder ein Ständchen singt. Nur leider verkriecht er sich, wenn ihm solche Honeurs zuteil werden.


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (25 August 2012)

Dirk Katzenschwanz schrieb:


> Habe mir flüstern lassen, dass auch die Dorfjugend in seine Fangemeinschaft eingebunden ist und ihm hin und wieder ein Ständchen singt.


Womöglich sind zu wenige ortsansässige Fans auch Kunden des Mainzelmännchens geworden. Dort draußen, am tiefen Moosburger Land, haben noch neben dem Fußballverein, der Feuerwehr, dem THW auch die Burschenschaften "gewaltiges" Sagen. Mich wundert es sehr, dass der Außenseiter dort es anscheinend bislang nicht fertig gebracht hat, den Unmut der Eingeborenen auf sich zu ziehen. Oder liegt das eher daran, dass er ohnehin einen Großteil seiner kostbaren Zeit in der Landeshauptstadt verbringt?



			
				Sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Auch der Briefkasten der KVR deutet darauf hin, dass zwischen dem “Shop-Betreiber” .... und der Olivosmedia GmbH mehr als enge Beziehungen bestehen. Faktisch residieren beide offensichtlich unter einer gemeinsamen Adresse.


Wenn man nun nach der Olivosmedia GmbH googelt, fällt einem immer wieder eine veraltete Adresse am Münchener Ostbahnhof auf. Geht man aber ein Stückchen weiter und hat z. B. eine Besorgung bei einer der vielen Firmen im Gewerbepark "Grillparzerstraße" zu erledigen, dann fällt einem ganz hinten in der Ecke auch der Eingang Grillparzerstr. 12a auf, an dem in großen Lettern der Schriftzug "Olivosmedia GmbH" prangert.


----------



## dvill (25 August 2012)

Logisch, die fleissigen Mitarbeiter müssen's ja finden:

http://www.backinjob.de/Stellenange...ten)/Olivosmedia-GmbH/999910000000132278.html


> Olivosmedia GmbH
> Herr B. S.
> Grillparzerstrasse 12a
> 81675 München


----------



## Dirk Katzenschwanz (26 August 2012)

Hmmm, mal überlegen: so etwa 1.000 unberechtigte Abmahnungen sind draussen. Da die Abgemahnten alle Gewerbetreibende sind, die schon allein, um zu wissen, was sie angeblich falsch gemacht haben, einen RA einschalten, dürfte die Quote der Angst- und Sofortzahler eher unter 10 % liegen. Aber nehmen wir mal an, dass 10 % einfach gezahlt und die Unterlassungserklärung unterschrieben haben, dann hätten die ca. 65.000 Euro Einnahmen erzielt. Klingt erst mal nicht schlecht, aber schauen wir mal weiter und nehmen wir mal an, dass die Meisten es dabei bewenden lassen, ihren Rechtsanwalt die Forderung abzuwehren und dessen Kosten dafür übernehmen, so ist doch mit mindestens 10 % zu rechnen, die ihrerseits gegen Abmahner vorgehen. Gerade bei Gewerbetreibenden ist der Widerstand gegen das Abmahnunwesen und die Bereitschaft, etwas dagegen zu unternehmen recht groß.

Dann wollen wir mal anfangen zu kalkulieren, was den 65.000 Euronen Einnahmen an auflaufenden Drohverlusten durch Gegenmaßnahmen gegenübersteht. Also wenn die 10 % Widerständler negative Feststellungsklagen anstrengen und mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit auch gewinnen, so hätten wir die Einnahmen schon mindestens aufgefressen. Dann denke ich mir, dass der Ein oder Andere von sich aus abmahnt. Gründe dafür sind ja massenweise vorhanden (fehlende AGB's, falsche Widerrufsbelehrung, mangelhafte Umsetzung der "Buttonlösung" - ein RA meinte, es wären ca. 20 Gründe für die eigene Abmahnfähigkeit gegeben), dann können wir nochmal mindestens 65.000 von dem schon ohnehin negativen Ergebnis abziehen. Tja und dann kommen ja noch die Urheberrechtsverletzungen OTTO-Versand u.a. hinzu. Tja, das war dann kein Schuß ins eigen Knie mehr, da hat sich jemand beide Beine abgeballert.


----------

